# Worth the Money!!!! Weatherby Vanguard



## crazyfishgame (May 21, 2005)

Weatherby .257 Mag.



This was a gun I was a little leery of buying, even thought Weatherby has such a great name. I know Weatherby doesnt actually produce this riffle but they were willing to put their name on it. So I bought one. *Best gun for the money I have ever owned.*



Mounted with a Leopold 4x12x40 scope and starting at 100 yards, I managed to get on the paper in two shots. After a few adjustments I was able to stay within a 2 ½ pattern. Which is very good for my wobbly aiming. Moving the Target out to 300 yards and a few more adjustments of the scope again I was able to keep all 5 shots within a 5 ¾ pattern. Just to let everyone know Im not the steadiest shooter out there but this gun just seems to fit me like a well-worn pair of boots. The following week I went back to the range the five shots I took were all tight and within the 3 area @ 100yds, from a cold barrel. 

If anyone has had any doubts about buying a Vanguard, dont. I think you will find this gun to be very respectful for the price. $1200 rifle for $400 bucks you cant beat it. 

Cant wait until November 15th.

Crazyfishgame


----------



## Huntsman27 (Sep 29, 2004)

at 100 thats great. Some of us hold to 1 inch or less at 100. But you didnt say if you had a rest or not...as long as you kill your deer thats good!


----------



## lwingwatcher (Mar 25, 2001)

While they aren't the same gun, I have owned a Vanguard since 1972 and it is my "go to" gun for killing deer. Everybody around here knows that when my 7 mag speaks, something just died....been like that for years.


----------



## archie holst (Aug 18, 2003)

I was just Quoted a price on a weathereby vanguard from the local sport shop a .243 in stainless for $900. Seems a little high to me.


----------



## malainse (Sep 2, 2002)

archie holst said:


> I was just Quoted a price on a weathereby vanguard from the local sport shop a .243 in stainless for $900. Seems a little high to me.



Ahh yes that is about $400 high... :yikes:


----------



## deepwoods (Nov 18, 2002)

> out to 300 yards and a few more adjustments of the scope again I was able to keep all 5 shots within a 5 ¾ pattern


I would say that is good shooting at 300 yards. I'm glad your happy with it. I have looked at a few Weatherby's over the years but never took the plunge.


----------



## crazyfishgame (May 21, 2005)

Archie,

Check out Walmart, they have the weatherby vangaurd in any caliber for 498.00, that is for the stainless barrel. Also Gandermountain will match just about any price you can find at Walmart. I liked my 257 so much I bought a .223 the other day. Much cheaper to just plink with. Good luck with the shopping 
Crazy


----------



## archie holst (Aug 18, 2003)

Thanks crazyfish as much as I hate to I'm going to have to go to Wallmart.


----------



## WinMag (Dec 19, 2004)

The Weatherby Vanguard rifle is manufactured by Howa in Japan. Howa also makes excellent rifles under their own name. The quality and price of a Howa rifle are unbelieveable. Howa is also the company that made the Smith & Wesson rifles of the 1950's. The Vanguard and Howa rifles are virtually identical except for the minor cosmetic differences in the bolt. I have shot the Howa and the Vanguard and I am impressed. Howa is basically a well-kept secret in the U.S. Howa is bascially an improved Remington 700 design. I say improved because the bolt can be field stripped with the bare hands in less than 5 seconds and reassembled just as easily. Check it out at 
http://www.LegacySports.com - WinMag


----------



## Huntsman27 (Sep 29, 2004)

But us varmint hunters have known about them for years. Good value for the money.


----------



## Arisaka (Oct 3, 2005)

Matte barrel and black stock,399.00 at Westborn Gun shop in Taylor


----------



## Huntsman27 (Sep 29, 2004)

The new SUB-MOA Vanguards that have the accuracy. Those ones retail for near 800.00, the others have the 1-1/2 in guarantee and go for the 400.00 price tag.


----------



## Bwana (Sep 28, 2004)

I do not own a Vanguard, but I have a .257 Weatherby. One of the flattest shooting rounds I have. I am a big fan of this round!


----------



## archie holst (Aug 18, 2003)

Just ordered the the Van Gaurd in .243 stainless with synthetic stock, would rather have a walnut stock but was not an option, should be into walmart in a couple weeks.


----------



## archie holst (Aug 18, 2003)

Just ordered the the Van Gaurd in .243 stainless with synthetic stock, would rather have a walnut stock but was not an option, should be into walmart in a couple weeks.


----------



## crazyfishgame (May 21, 2005)

Archie,

Did you ever get your weatherby .243? 
If so I hope you've had the time to shoot it. 
Tell me what you think when you have time.


----------



## archie holst (Aug 18, 2003)

I had to order it a couple weeks ago put some money down in lay away I could pay for the whole thing except one dollar so I did. I get a call thurs. it's in great I go to pick it up Fri. before heading to duck camp, and yes you guessed it delayed by the Govt. That's great Three weeks ago I purchased a 760 chambered in 30-06, and could pick it up that day. Oh well maybe I'll get a call this week and I'll go fetch it.


----------



## dodge7 (Jan 18, 2005)

Weatherbts are all good, only problem weatherby had was that mess with there 9locking lug system.


----------



## archie holst (Aug 18, 2003)

Picked up the .243 last night now I need to find time to mount the leapould to it an see how it shoots.


----------

